# pairing question?



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

hi. ive just orderd my first pair of pigeons and i want to know the process of pairing up. can it be as simple as throwing the selected birds together in a rabbit cage for an extended period of time? what are the perfered methods and procedures? thanks in advance.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

yea i do that it works leave them in for 2-3 weeks and you sould be good to go... but i it dosn't work (introducing them back into the loft with the others and they dont sit with oneanother at night) do it again for another 2-3 weeks untill there a pair


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

Just make sure you have mature cocks and hens. If one bird is still an immature the other one can beat it up. Especially if you have a mature cock and a young hen. The cock will attack or even kill her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sinister357 said:


> hi. ive just orderd my first pair of pigeons and i want to know the process of pairing up. can it be as simple as throwing the selected birds together in a rabbit cage for an extended period of time? what are the perfered methods and procedures? thanks in advance.







mookeeman said:


> yea i do that it works leave them in for 2-3 weeks and you sould be good to go... but i it dosn't work (introducing them back into the loft with the others and they dont sit with oneanother at night) do it again for another 2-3 weeks untill there a pair



Sorry, but I have to disagree. Putting two strange birds into a small area, especially if it's a cock and hen, is asking for trouble. 
Cock birds are sort of like men (most of them). If it wears a skirt, they love it. Hens are sort of like women (most of them), they are picky and like to decide whether a particular cock bird is the one for them. Granted, if they don't have a choice, 99% of the time, the two will pair up. BUT, until that happens, the cock CAN become very agressive with a hen. ANY hen. 
The best way to introduce them, if you don't have an actual loft, is to have them in separate spaces where they can see each other but not actually get to each other. It could take 1/2 hour or it could take a week for them to pair up. 
If you don't do it this way, you may find your hen scalped one day and that's not a pretty site and it's not fair to the hen.
If you're going to have pigeons, IMO, it's best to learn to do things the right way from the beginning and save yourself AND the birds a lot of headaches and heartaches. I'm very glad you asked BEFORE you got the birds.


----------

